

Raycaster in HTML5 / JavaScript (new version) - BruuD
http://www.dottech.nl/raycaster/

======
BruuD
I have posted a JavaScript raycaster last week (disussed here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3070500>) and have since updated it to a
new render engine.

Instead of the grid-based level that supports only orthogonal walls, the level
now consists of vector-based walls which requires a different method of
raycasting.

